# Ecigssa Vendor Store



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Vendors we have some great news for you. If you would like to sell your products right here on ecigssa, well now you can! You see the E-Shop at the top there? Yup that is your selling zone to list products. All ecigssa retailers are able to use that and post their own products.

The system is currently in beta phase. All of you that are intrested go ahead and add some products so we can get the testing underway.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Vendors we have some great news for you. If you would like to sell your products right here on ecigssa, well now you can! You see the E-Shop at the top there? Yup that is your selling zone to list products. All ecigssa retailers are able to use that and post their own products.
> 
> The system is currently in beta phase. All of you that are intrested go ahead and add some products so we can get the testing underway.


 
Nice one Giz, will give this a bash in a bit!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Hmmm.... 5%?
Tad much for a system that's in Beta don't you think?

I guess you guys have been having behind the iron curtain convo's. Where can we post questions?


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Those are default. Its actually zero

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Those are default. Its actually zero


 
Default fine print sucks.


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hmmm.... 5%?
> Tad much for a system that's in Beta don't you think?
> 
> I guess you guys have been having behind the iron curtain convo's. Where can we post questions?


Come on, put that Dervish up there so I can buy it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Andre said:


> Come on, put that Dervish up there so I can buy it!


 
Yeah I wish... everytime I hear about that stuff I start slobbering.


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hmmm.... 5%?
> Tad much for a system that's in Beta don't you think?
> 
> I guess you guys have been having behind the iron curtain convo's. Where can we post questions?


What 5 % are you referring to?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Andre said:


> What 5 % are you referring to?


 
It says the sale of a product will result in a 5% fee to the items added to cart.
Also, there is no Juice Catagory.


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> It says the sale of a product will result in a 5% fee to the items added to cart.
> Also, there is no Juice Catagory.


Ok, I can't see that - only vendors probably can?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, I can't see that - only vendors probably can?


 
Yeah it's on the vendor menu.


----------



## JakesSA (25/6/14)

Now this is a grand idea, I don't see a vendor menu though?


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/micro-cart/3/mvcpanel


----------



## drew (25/6/14)

@Gizmo What type of payments will be supported? I see a paypal logo on the right as supported gateway but don't see anywhere to actually link to an account. Clicking on bank account also doesn't show any options to add...

EDIT: I see how it works now, info is added when the product is added


----------



## RIEFY (26/6/14)

having a problem loading products. says something about server errorwhen saving


----------

